# can / should I stir in my yeast?



## hamy (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I am new on here and on Friday 6th created my first batch of Shiraz (well it will be I hope)

The trouble is is that it is not bubbling but there is some small activity on the top of the juice. Would it help if I gave it a stir or two?

Many thanks

Hamy


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 8, 2012)

I would give a day or two more to see if you get any activity. There is a lag time between pitching the yeast and active fermentation. This is all depending on several things. First is did you pitched the yeast in at the right temp? and second the room your are fermenting in with in the temp range that yeast require. The temps are generally susposed to be 70 to 80 degrees. If you have done all this correctly wait a week and take another gravity reading and compare to you OG reading to see if it is decreasing. That means fermentation is happening. I hope this helps.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Hamy, welcome to the list. Yes, give it a good stir and make sure its warm, if you have some activity on the top then you should be in good shape. Crackedcork


----------



## Flem (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. If you warm it up to the low to mid 70's she should take off. Do you know the temp when you pitched the yeast? Depending upon the source of your added water, it could be pretty chilly which would cause a slow start to fermentation. Stir it if you want, but at this early stage, it's not really necessary. Good Luck!


----------



## hamy (Jan 8, 2012)

..thanks for the replies.

The bottled water was a little cool when I started and looking again at the yeast packet it looks like I should have re hydrated it before adding it ! doh!

With that in mind I have now given it a good stir and It's now bubbling away nicely at 23 degrees. 

Kenridge Classic instructions recommends primary fermentation to be between 20 and 25 degrees so by using my aquarium heater it appears to be spot on and now stable.

Cheers

Hamy


----------



## Flem (Jan 8, 2012)

Wonderful! Glad to hear it.


----------

